# CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?



## Pascal1991 (7. Januar 2016)

*CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Hallo,

habe ein Problem festgestellt was mir vorher nicht so auffiel. Mein CPU Kühler Mugen 4 oder auch andere (schon getestet) laufen nicht so richtig an.

Unter steigenden Temperaturen gut zu sehen wie zum Beispiel bei Prime95, das die Temperatur immer weiter steigt (60°) aber der Lüft nur um die 28/30% laufen tut. Sprich 600-700 RPM anstatt Max: 1300 RPM
Im Bios habe ich es aber auch schon so eingestellt das eine Maximale Temperatur von 60% nicht überschritten werden sollte. Weitere Einstellung sind auch Minimale RPM 10% bis Max 100%.

Warum fängt der Lüfter nicht an die Drehzahl automatisch zu erhöhen so wie die Temperatur auch steigt?

Selbe Phänomen habe ich auch mit anderen Lüftern beobachtet.


Mein Board: MSI 970 Gaming


----------



## Körschgen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Wo ist jetzt das Problem wenn die CPU höchstens 60°C heiß wird und das schon bei geringer Drehzahl gekühlt wird...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Frage 1: Wo ist der CPU Lüfter angeschlossen? Es gibt unterschiedliche Anschlüsse am Board (CPU und Sys)
Frage 2: Kanst Du bitte ein Handyfoto von den Lüfterkurven am Bios einstellen
Frage 3: Hast Du 3-PIN oder 4-PIN Lüfter(Originale und PCGH Mugen Lüfter z.B. sind unterschiedlich


----------



## Pascal1991 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frage 1: Wo ist der CPU Lüfter angeschlossen? Es gibt unterschiedliche Anschlüsse am Board (CPU und Sys)
> Frage 2: Kanst Du bitte ein Handyfoto von den Lüfterkurven am Bios einstellen
> Frage 3: Hast Du 3-PIN oder 4-PIN Lüfter(Originale und PCGH Mugen Lüfter z.B. sind unterschiedlich



CPU Kühler ist an CPU-Fan angeschlossen.
4 Pin sind angeschlossen, habe den Standard Mugen 4.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Das sieht genauso aus wie in meinem MSI Z87 MPOWER Board.
Was passiert mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter, wenn Du die Minimale Drehzahl aus 87,5% stellst (mehr geht nicht). Bleibt der Lüfter dann bei 619 U/min?

Was wird im Idle mit anderen Probrammen ausgelesen? Kommt HW-Monitor auch auf um die 619 U/min?

Schau bitte nochmal unter "FAN Control", ob Du irgendwo einen Haken für individuelle Lüfterkurve machen musst.


----------



## Körschgen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Was sind denn deine Temperatur Maximalwerte bei Prime?


----------



## Pascal1991 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sieht genauso aus wie in meinem MSI Z87 MPOWER Board.
> Was passiert mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter, wenn Du die Minimale Drehzahl aus 87,5% stellst (mehr geht nicht). Bleibt der Lüfter dann bei 619 U/min?
> 
> Was wird im Idle mit anderen Probrammen ausgelesen? Kommt HW-Monitor auch auf um die 619 U/min?
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt noch einmal ein paar Sachen durch.  Wenn ich die Drehzahl auf 87,5% stelle geht der Lüfter ganz normal in die Höhe, wie erwartet. 
HW-Monitor zeigt mir auch die niedrigen Umdrehungen an. Aber sobald ich MSI Command Center einschaltet spinnt die RPM komplett bei HW rum. Sie Zeigt 13xx an wobei der Lüfter immer noch seine 680 RPM fährt. 

Das Command Center zeigt mir eine Temperatur von 41-42 Grad an und jenachdem setzt er auch die Lüfter immer etwas höhe. Demnach läuft es dort so wie es sollte. Aber warum wird mir dort nur eine Temperatur von 41 Grad angezeigt und bei CoreTemp und HW-Monitor eine Temperatur von knapp 60 die immer weiter steigt.. Und warum spinnt die RPM Anzeige von HW-Monitor sobald ich das Center öffne wobei der Lüfter gleich bleibt.. 

PS: Der Lüfter zeigt auch kein anderes verhalten wenn ich das Command Center nicht installiert hätte. Macht also kein Unterschied.

Nachtrag: Im Idle sind alle Programme ungefähr gleich was die Temps angeht.

2. Nachtrag: Wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung im Command Center eigenständig anpasse funktioniert alles wie es sein sollte der Lüfter läuft an sobald die Temperatur ansteigt. Aber Sinn der Sache ist es ja eigtl nicht, normalerweise sollte er das ja schon von selbst regeln?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Command Center nutzt nicht die CPU Temperatur, sondern die Chipsatz temperatur. Vergiss das dumme programm. Deinstallieren, stört nur. Die biosregelung ist doch perfekt


----------



## Pascal1991 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Command Center nutzt nicht die CPU Temperatur, sondern die Chipsatz temperatur. Vergiss das dumme programm. Deinstallieren, stört nur. Die biosregelung ist doch perfekt



Ja das ist schon richtig, aber wie ich ja schon sagte funktioniert es ja nicht. Ich kann einstellen wie ich es will, dümpelt bei 23% rum trotz hohen Temps. Auch ohne das Programm das selbe Bild kein Unterschied, keine andere Reaktion vom Lüfter. Das macht mich ja so Ratlos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Hast Du das unnötige Command Center DEINSTALLIERT und funktionieren die Bioseinstellung dann nicht?
Beschreibe eindeutig und klar, was Du gemacht hast, sonst kann man nicht helfen. Solang Du das dämliche
Programm Commnd Center installiert hast, toppt es die Bioseinstellungen.

Was genau geht wann nicht bei welcher Einstellung?
Welcher Temperatur meinst Du, wenn Du von Temperatur redest?
Welche Lüfter willst Du über den Command Center regeln?

Ich erkenne in Deinen Beschreibungen keine Systematik im Vorgehen.


----------



## Pascal1991 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du das unnötige Command Center DEINSTALLIERT und funktionieren die Bioseinstellung dann nicht?
> Beschreibe eindeutig und klar, was Du gemacht hast, sonst kann man nicht helfen. Solang Du das dämliche
> Programm Commnd Center installiert hast, toppt es die Bioseinstellungen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe bereits 2 oder 3 mal schon geschrieben es ist das selbe Bild. Ich habe es die ganze Zeit schon OHNE das Programm gehabt ich habe später DANN das Programm installiert um zu schauen ob es läuft. Aber nein auch DANN lief es nicht. Es ist das selbe Bild wie ohne das Programm. Es ist exakt das selbe wie MIT und OHNE das Programm, habe wirklich schon beides durch. Die Einstellungen im Bios war natürlich meine erste Idee das habe ich schon Ewigkeiten so eingestellt gehabt. Auch da habe ich auch noch nicht das Programm drauf gehabt. Und auch da das selbe Bild selbe Reaktion vom Lüfter. 

Was genau nicht geht habe ich jetzt auch schon 2 mal geschrieben.
Welche Temperatur ich meine, steht doch schon oben in der Frage? Das erkennt man doch, nochmal CPU Temperatur.
Welche Lüfter möchte ich regeln? Sorry aber jetzt gerade ist es schon etwas blöd.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*



Pascal1991 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt noch einmal ein paar  Sachen durch.  Wenn ich die Drehzahl auf 87,5% stelle geht der Lüfter  ganz normal in die Höhe, wie erwartet.


An diesem Punkt wollte ich anknüpfen und genau verstehen, im Detail, was Du wann wie gemacht hast, 
wie das Systrem reagiert und wie Du die Reaktion feststellst. Da gibt es sehr viele Möglichkeiten.

Es ist eine bewährte Strategie, in Ruhe und detailliert zu beschreiben, was man macht, weil dadurch
oft kleine Fehler entdeckt werden, die wir aus Deinen bisherigen Angaben nicht entdecken.


----------



## Fafafin (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Hast du denn das neueste Bios für dein Board geladen? Vielleicht hat MSI das längst gefixt.


----------



## Körschgen (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht nicht richtig auf, trotz Temperatur?*

Es liest sich alles so als würde das Board ganz falsche Temps auslesen, bzw von anderer Software geblockt werden beim auslesen.

Keiner hier weiß was du da alles an Tools und Progrämmchen installiert hast, die sich gegenseitig die Butter vom Brot ziehen...

Es ist auch nicht gerade unüblich das die Temp Sensoren auf den AMD Boards nicht die verlässlichsten sind.

Ausserdem habe ich bisher auch keine genauen Angaben gesehen von welcher Temperatur aus du regeln willst!?!?

CPU Temp kann schließlich alles mögliche sein!?!?! Core X Temp? Package? etc?

Ich habe bisher nur wenige MSI Boards verwendet...aber die Regler Anzeige im Bios ist schon seltsam...So wie das aussieht soll dein Lüfter bei 50°C schon mit 3500 RPM drehen?!?!


----------

